# JJ at 15 Weeks



## JDK (Jul 30, 2011)

Managed to get some new photos of JJ the other day and figured I'd share them with my fellow Golden owners :wavey:

For the record, he weighs in at 25.50 lbs

Older photos from when we brought him home: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-pictures/102412-allow-me-introduce-jj.html


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Oh what a real CUTIE.... Beautiful photos but love the last shot going for the donuts.... LOL...


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Oh he is gorgeouis! Great pics.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I love his smiley face !!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

The pictures say it all, he is cute and happy puppy.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

JJ is absolutely adorable. I just love his smile! How are things going with the dogwalking? Looks like a loved and spoiled pup you got there!


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

He is SOOOOO adorable! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

What a happy boy!


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

JJ is CC! (cute-cute!)


----------



## JDK (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for the comments everybody. We couldn't be happier with our little guy, and he sure does like to smile a lot. I don't know who's is bigger, his or ours 



Jax's Mom said:


> JJ is absolutely adorable. I just love his smile! How are things going with the dogwalking? Looks like a loved and spoiled pup you got there!


Things seem to be going alright with the dogwalker after that one kitty litter incident, from what we know at least since we're not here when the walker is :crossfing

I did however stay home one day sick, and I happened to be awake when the walker came. So I sat quietly in the room and listened and it sounded like he and JJ were having a blast. Then I watched out the window and he played with him quite a bit and even brushed him. I was pleased with what I saw and heard so I think JJ's in good hands.

JJ's getting a big surprise next week, too. My gf and I happened to come into a little bit of money. Not a lot, but enough to fence in our front yard so JJ can have the run of the place. We don't even own the house, but we managed to get our landlord to agree as long as we paid for it - why wouldn't they, it's boosting the value of THEIR home and costing them nothing. I talked to some people and got a good price, so by mid-week next week, we'll have a fenced in yard for him to run around and exert himself in. That's how far we're willing to go to please our boy. I told my gf, if we move, we may take the fence with us - concrete footings and all :bowl:


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

JJ's is the cutest! That's great about the fence! Glad your landlord agreed!


----------



## Rachel E (Sep 13, 2011)

Such a cutie


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures of your little JJ, he's a cute little guy. Love the picture of him in the _My Stuff _ basket-too cute.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

He's a doll!


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

What a cute guy! I bet it made you feel really good to hear and see how well your dog walker was taking care of him.


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

What a cutie, looks like a very happy puppy!! 

Where did you get that blue holey ball in the third picture. I have seen those in multiple people's pictures but I couldn't find it at my pet store..


----------



## JDK (Jul 30, 2011)

baumgartml16 said:


> What a cutie, looks like a very happy puppy!!
> 
> Where did you get that blue holey ball in the third picture. I have seen those in multiple people's pictures but I couldn't find it at my pet store..


We got that one at Petsmart. It comes in several sizes. I'm not sure which size that is (GF just told me that we have the medium one, so I guess that would be the 6.5" one). If you can't find one at your local pet store, here's a link to them on Petsmart - JW Pet Hol-ee Roller - Toys - Dog - PetSmart

He loves it. To really get him going, we take the Kong with one of his Nylabones shoved in it and we slide the other end of the bone through one of the smaller openings in the ball. He plays with it for a long while after that, trying to get the bone out of the ball.

Edit: For the record, that ball is pretty durable, too. He has yet to chew any pieces off of it, which surprises me since he pretty much tears every other toy apart in a matter of days, if not hours at that.


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

What a cutie!


----------



## gemmy (Aug 20, 2011)

He is absolutely gorgeous and looks so happy! I followed what was going on when you and your girlfriend were trying to sort out having JJ and working full time, and I'm so, SO pleased that it's working out grandly for you all


----------



## maple1144 (Oct 18, 2009)

Looks like a very happy pup! great pics!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jj*

JJ

He is just gorgeous and I love all of the pictures!!


----------



## JDK (Jul 30, 2011)

JJ appreciates the comments. If he could, he'd give you a nice big wet one.


----------

